# Trained by Glenn!



## Corvid (Aug 7, 2014)

Had my one to one tuition with Glenn this morning. It was brilliant!! He covered everything I reckon I'll need to know, and I now feel that I can do justice to my new set up! I highly recommend any newbies who feel a bit daunted by their equipment, to book a session with Glenn. With all the money you can spend setting up, a two and a half hour session with Glenn will be the best investment you can make! Glenn, many thanks again!!!!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Good to hear - saved yourself a lot of time head scratching and wondering what to change/do next.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

My pleasure. I had a great few hours also and enjoyed the shots you produced after we dialled in the new beans.

I'm sure you will have years of enjoyment from the setup and with your newly acquired skills you'll be knocking out great shot after shot.

Thank you for your endorsement.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Another satisfied customer !

not sure drinking coffee and getting to play with such a lovely setup constitutes as work though LOL


----------



## dougie todd (Feb 4, 2014)

Hope nobody minds me Hijacking this thread but I made and inquiry to a company based near Edinburgh recently about getting some training on my new set-up, they have still to get back to me properly as their main guy is on holiday but I wonder if anyone knows of a good trainer based near Edinburgh or Fife? the company I contacted seemed to have reasonable pricing and must train for a lot of companies in the central belt area.

Cheers


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Try funinacup ( member here )

Unless thats who you tried ...


----------



## dougie todd (Feb 4, 2014)

It was Scottish Barista School, not sure if the guy is a member here or not. Either way Ill give funinacup a shout, thanks


----------

